# SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

*SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*

I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


Thanks for the post. An interesting project.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


As some LJ's may know I have a Sawmill Locater service where you can search for Sawyers and portable sawmills around the US and Canada. I have now expanded it to cover Australia, Europe and New Zealand. If there are any Sawyers who would like to place there information for others to search you will find more information here: http://westcoastlands.net/FindASawer.htmlSo far there has been a good response and it has proven to be a success for both woodworkers looking for mills and the Sawyers needing outlets for there materials and services.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


Add Eric Clark, Milsboro, DE 302-381-3937 I don't have his street address. Calls his place Got Wood. He has a woodmizer


----------



## Andy222 (Dec 31, 2008)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


Thanks for the post. I have your website bookmarked. If I get to a point where I need to look for customers to saw for I will let you know. Right now I have more than I know what to do with and very little time.

I really enjoy doing unusual logs that nobody else would ever think of sawing. Finding a downed log partially decomposed has yeilded some amazing boards/projects. Same with crotch, twisted or atypical logs

The most unusual thing I found in a log was an indian arrowhead buried several inches in cherry.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


Here is an updated address for the Sawmill Locater: http://www.portablesawmill.biz/concrete/ This is a new website set up for sawmill advertising and anyone who is looking for a sawmill service or unique lumber. Please let me know if you have any suggestions to make this a better site.

Thanks


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


Thought I would post a video of my sawmill in action.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


Nice video Ron. The saw seems pretty quiet.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


Great post.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


One of these days I am going to have to make the run up from Sacramento to check out your operation….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


Thanks Ron


----------



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

TreeBones said:


> *SAWMILL LOCATER: Find a Sawmill Near You*
> 
> I have been building a database of sawmills and put it together as a Sawmill Locater where you can search by state to find sawmills that provide custom cutting services and sell specialty lumber. Locate a mill near you or many will ship lumber if you find they have access to exotic or hard to find species you might be interested in. Please follow this link to search by state: http://portablesawmill.info


Nice Ron, I spent a summer in Twain Hart back in the 80's. Wonderful Place.


----------

